# 1TB External Hard disk



## G.Ashwinkumar (May 11, 2014)

Guys i'm confused a lot. I want to buy a 1TB External Hard Disk. I'm just so confused to buy which one. I live near Bangalore, India. SOo i want to buy a good external hard disk, which lasts long,has good customer care incase of any faults...,and also if its shockproof like the Transcend StoreJet 25M3 i would prefer it over the others(But heard of many heating issues so couldn't make a choice).

I'm a student and might carry it around at some instances( Not daily but sometimes maybe). Mostly it'll stay in the house. I've Windows 7 Ultimate, 64 bit, and 4gb Ram. My motherboard supports only 2.0 but may upgrade soon.

I've rounded up with a few ones.

1)Transcend StoreJet 25M3
2)WD My Passport Ultra 2.5 
3)Seagate Expansion Falcun 1 TB
4)Seagate Backup Plus Slim 1 TB 

Which one of these is the best one or is there something else better.

My Budget: Rs.4000-Rs.5000


----------



## seamon (May 11, 2014)

+1 for My Passport Ultra.


----------



## ramakanta (May 12, 2014)

Seagate Backup Plus 

++2


----------



## $hadow (May 12, 2014)

+1 to passport. Been using it since a few months and no problem what so ever as of now.


----------



## anky (May 12, 2014)

+1 to my passport ultra


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 13, 2014)

+1 to Seagate Expansion.


----------



## adityak469 (May 15, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to Seagate Expansion.



my reaction to your comment is just like your profile picture.


----------



## seamon (May 15, 2014)

Op Mia. He prolly has already bought it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 15, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> my reaction to your comment is just like your profile picture.



i'm using two of those.


----------



## adityak469 (May 15, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> i'm using two of those.



i myself use one. But i'm worried about when i will have to send it for RMA


----------



## cryonics (May 19, 2014)

Iomega 1TB eGo Portable Hard Drive is my personal favorite


----------



## swiftshashi (May 21, 2014)

WD Elements


----------

